# need help!!!



## bfvtech (Jul 2, 2011)

I am new to the survival scene outside of the military. I currently live in the fort hood Texas area and don't have any land to bug out too. I have a wife and 3 kids plus a dog. I am currently working on getting everyone's BOBs in place, In the event that i have to bug out what would i do to bug out and where would i go?


----------



## diannamarsolek (Apr 10, 2012)

1 MAKE HARD TACK 2 MAKE JERKY 3 GET LARD 4 GO NORTH not to the ocean get to water some place north as you can keep the dog thy are ok boiled i would also recommend vitomens and see what you can find to teach you and your family to ride horses it is texas so that will not be to hard and thy can carry allot but NOT until you are far enough out and close to water will horses realy help donkeys are better but i dont know how much there is for training you and your family to handle them there as for how to get north get a 4 wheel drive truck now and teach ALL of your family that can reach the peddles to drive


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello and welcome! I lived in Rodeo NM a while and know the area around Ft Hood. The mountains north of you and east of Las Cruces have water and a lot of wildlife. I recommend, if you can, get out and visit small towns to the north of you, drop into some of the small businesses, cafes, gas stations, the ones most likely owned by those running them. Talk to them about the area, say you are interested in finding an old run down farm or homestead (as if you are a buyer) If you can locate one and gather info as if you intend to buy it. Find out who owns it, are they local? If not how far away are they? This was my plan at one time, believe it or not I found a place that had a shck, was surrounded by National Forest, had a wood stove, a spring on the property, solar powered water htr, of course the owners wanted 3.5 million for it, but, hey, they lived in CA...*I figured if SHTF I'd move into the place with all my paperwork (had brochures from a local RE office) i don't know if it would work, but I figure when it came down to it if the owners didn't show up I was "in the process of buying the property when SHTF and was taking possession" That was going to be my story, and I was sticking to it!*

Seriously, theres vacant homes, farms, ranches that will be "squatted" by whoever gets there first. If you can find one thats near enough (there's places in those Guadalupe Mtns I'm talking about, btwn Ft Hood and Carlsbad, or up further north you should be able to drive within 4 hrs) but to me its key to make a show of being an interested buyer sos the locals may accept you more when the time comes.

Just a thought!:flower:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

If I was in your situation I'd go to realtor.com and look for some foreclosed properties that fit my needs. When I had time I'd check them out. As some sold I'd look for others. You could use one of those properties as a bug-out location after it hits the fan. It's obviously not an ideal situation but it's better than having no place to go.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

BillS said:


> If I was in your situation I'd go to realtor.com and look for some foreclosed properties that fit my needs. When I had time I'd check them out. As some sold I'd look for others. You could use one of those properties as a bug-out location after it hits the fan. It's obviously not an ideal situation but it's better than having no place to go.


Not a bad idea. Worse comes to worse. HOWEVER IMHO planning to B.O. with out a pre-plan is a VERY bad idea!!! Not only do you not have a sure thing location as things can change in a short time, place could be sold, torn down, burned, whatever. Not to mention the logistics of supplies you won't be able to carry enough with you for long term unless you have a really large vehicle (truck) to haul them. IMO the best BOL is one you/friends/family already own/ occupy. that way you can stock it prior to needing it. 
I always get a chuckle out of people who plan to "head for the hills" when TSHTF with only a swiss army knife,a bottle of water, a granola bar and a bic lighter. I reccomend looking fo a cheap piece of land somewhere that is out of the city but close enough to be feasible to reach in a fairly short time in an emergency. Get you some kind of structure even a cargo container would do and store some gear and supplies on site. Wife and I are luck enough to have a good Bug in location well stocked, a large BOL a little over a hour away, another one south of us with family, if need be all well stocked. Family has us as an alternate BOL as well.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Not having a bug out location is a problem but not an insurmountable on. 

If you don't have a fortress to run too, make a plan for each direction. Plan your preps to last as long as you can. You'll be a lot less screwed than a guy with 20years of preps who finds his bug out location (and preps) at the center of the disaster and now only has what he thought he needed to run to his BoL.

Also of course consider this logic, You can bug in for the most likely disasters.


----------



## greene (Mar 23, 2012)

diannamarsolek said:


> 1 MAKE HARD TACK 2 MAKE JERKY 3 GET LARD 4 GO NORTH not to the ocean get to water some place north as you can keep the dog thy are ok boiled i would also recommend vitomens and see what you can find to teach you and your family to ride horses it is texas so that will not be to hard and thy can carry allot but NOT until you are far enough out and close to water will horses realy help donkeys are better but i dont know how much there is for training you and your family to handle them there as for how to get north get a 4 wheel drive truck now and teach ALL of your family that can reach the peddles to drive


What's hard tack?


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

greene said:


> What's hard tack?


This is a quoted paragraph from Wikipedia.

"Hardtack (or hard tack) is a simple type of cracker or biscuit, made from flour, water, and sometimes salt. Inexpensive and long-lasting, it was and is used for sustenance in the absence of perishable foods, commonly during long sea voyages and military campaigns.[1] The name derives from the British sailor slang for food, "tack". It is known by other names such as pilot bread (as rations for ship's pilots[2]), ship's biscuit, shipbiscuit, sea biscuit, sea bread (as rations for sailors) or pejoratively "dog biscuits", "tooth dullers", "sheet iron", "worm castles" or "molar breakers".[3] Australian military personnel know them as ANZAC wafers."

And HERE is another thread on Hardtack from our good ole friend OldCoot.


----------



## greene (Mar 23, 2012)

Cool thanks. Guys you could user whole what flour and maintain s little fiber?


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

If I was just starting out, I doubt my plans would include making hardtack and boiling the family dog. ??

To add my 2 cents to the OP, based on where you live, make a list of emergency situations that would require you and your family to leave your home. For instance, if a hurricane is a top priority, you don't want to look for a bug out location closer to the coast. Likewise, if forest fires are a real concern, going deeper into the woods might not be the best idea. As you see what your main safety concerns are, you can add ideal bug out locations in another list, as well as places to avoid. This will help you narrow down what type of place you are looking for.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

bfvtech said:


> I am new to the survival scene outside of the military. I currently live in the fort hood Texas area and don't have any land to bug out too. I have a wife and 3 kids plus a dog. I am currently working on getting everyone's BOBs in place, In the event that i have to bug out what would i do to bug out and where would i go?


Shoot me a pm. I just might be able to give you some assistance.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

bfvtech said:


> I am new to the survival scene outside of the military. I currently live in the fort hood Texas area and don't have any land to bug out too. I have a wife and 3 kids plus a dog. I am currently working on getting everyone's BOBs in place, In the event that i have to bug out what would i do to bug out and where would i go?


Hi Newbie.P.M me, I'll get you started and you can fill in from there.:beercheer:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f39/newbie-kit-10578/

Have fun with it,it'll seem less like a vital job and you won't screw up from stressing.


----------



## ldmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

I would first have to question WHY you would bug out - and write down the scenarios so you can pick them apart - exactly what are you fleeing? For nearly all of us, bugging in is the best answer. 

If you believe bugging out is on your list, then prepare for it, but it will be easier to prepare for at least a couple weeks of bugging in. 

A bug out for immediate safety, like chemical spills, can be addressed with just a bag of essentials.
A bug out due to civil unrest is not a good idea, those areas that are "safe" are going to keep you out. Those areas that are dangerous are going to do checkpoints, and you'll be a "refugee" after they strip you of everything. 
Highways are choke points and EVERYBODY will be on them. They kept all of the Katrina refugees in New Orleans just by blocking a couple of elevated freeways out of town. 

Not only should you examine the reason you bug out, but the final location needs to meet the same needs your current home does to the greatest extent possible.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

bfvtech said:


> I am new to the survival scene outside of the military. I currently live in the fort hood Texas area and don't have any land to bug out too. I have a wife and 3 kids plus a dog. I am currently working on getting everyone's BOBs in place, In the event that i have to bug out what would i do to bug out and where would i go?


 Go to Ft. Hood.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

lotsoflead said:


> Go to Ft. Hood.


That was my first thought too. I don't reckon too many roving gangs will want to hit a division of armor.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Sage, are you confusing Ft Hood with Ft Bliss? Ft Hood is in the middle of Texas, not near NM.


----------

